# سؤال عن براغي المنشآت المعدنية



## عماد عدس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم,,,
البراغي المستخدمة في تركيب المنشآت المعدنية مصنوعة من الحديد، المطلوب كيف أعرف كمية الحديد في البرغي (المحتوى الحديدي)؟؟
وهل يوجد جداول للبراغي تبين أحجامها وأنواعها وتصنيفاتها وكمية الحديد في كل برغي؟؟
أرجو المساعدة في أقرب وقت لو سمحتم ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------

